# dvd sony sin audio en la salida



## grabiel gonzalez (Ene 13, 2006)

necesito ayuda para la reparacion de dvd sony modelo so-9101-dvd el cual no da audio en la salida, al principio se oia bajito pero ahora nada.

gracias de antemano


----------



## tobias777 (Ago 14, 2007)

Identifique el integrado de audio la referencia debe comenzar por =stk, lm, la, tda, búsquelo y me cuenta


----------



## vicente0013 (Sep 21, 2010)

fijate bien en el circuito de salida de audio, baja el datasheet cheka alimentacion alguna resistencia fuera de valor y si no ahi nado raro cambia el circuito, suertee


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2010)

gabriel hace un tiempo me llego al taller un dvd que presentaba la misma falla
tenia un transistor volado,(le faltaba medio encapsulado)el tr era un 945 que estaba muy cerca de donde están  las fichas RCA de salida de audio 
tobias el dvd no tiene salida de audio,es decir no lleva ni  stk, lm, la, tda, a lo sumo tiene algun lm358 o parecido.
corrijo=algunos modelos de dvd,en especial los que tienen parlantes (dos pequeños)adentro del dvd si pueden llevar ic de salida de audio de la serie lm y la


----------

